

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #7, Friday 26th of August - sparto
http://www.makeleaps.com/blog/en/2011/08/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-7-friday-26th-of-august/

======
0xfaded
Registered. I'll be coming up from Osaka, but I'm feeling a little poor at the
moment. If anyone happens to have a floor on loan I would I would be most
appreciative :); my email is carl@0xfaded.com. Looking forward to meeting up
with the Japan crowd for the first time.

~~~
Bjoern
You've got mail.

------
patio11
See you all there.

------
jedschmidt
Nice, it's been a while.

(Anyone looking to celebrate Ramendan[1] pre-game, let me know.)

[1] <http://ramendan.com>

------
tumult
Bummer, going to miss this by just a couple of days. I'm in Singapore right
now.

------
stayjin
Damn, I can't go. I have very few leave days left for this year at my day job.

------
jbm
Want to go,but I'll be out of town. Next time guys!

------
Sym3tri
Will be my first one, but see you there.

------
donw
Looking forward to it.

------
Bjoern
See you all later :)

------
bluedanieru
Cutting it a little close with sending out the location aren't you? Or did I
miss it somehow?

